# Interesting Scenario involving partial change of use



## rshuey (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a building that is an apartment building (R2) built in 1908. Last year, our PM code triggered the installation of a  sprinkler system (13R). The owner is now thinking of selling the building to a guy who wishes to convert the 1st floor, 1700 SF apartment to his office.

besides the obvious ADA stuff needed, is there any other issues I need to have him address? What about now having a mixed-use building with a 13R sprinkler system?

Just looking for some input. Thanks!


----------



## Alias (Jul 9, 2010)

rshuey -

Here are a couple of thoughts.

1. Zoning comes to mind. Is the area shown on your general plan zoned for this use? Check with your planning department.

2. Next is parking. Is there enough, off street or on street? Room for ADA parking or not?

We have had a couple of projects tank because the general plan specified say, residential only, which means no commercial without a use permit at the very least, usually a zone change.  Zone change and general plan updates are costly, at least here.

Sue, in sunny CA


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 9, 2010)

Sprinkler system may require a revisit ----- it would be a change of use - the hydraulic cals need to verify the new use will meet a 13 system demand and timeframe for peak flow demand. An engineered anaylisis may indeicate no changes required, but I sure would ask for this documentation ---- Hopefully the void spaces are non-combustible, or refits may be required.


----------



## rshuey (Jul 9, 2010)

Alias, I wish zoning would help, but they do allow commercial in the district and they also do not require off-street parking??

So, unfortunately it is up to me...

BB, that was my take. A 13R system, made of Blazemaster CPVC was installed. This doesn't make me feel very well....


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 9, 2010)

> Blazemaster CPVC was installed


Is an approved product for "light hazard" 13 systems which this will become. As BB suggests, the issue would be supply/demand and calculations for the occupancy and verification of permitted concealed spaces.


----------



## rshuey (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you! I appreciate the feedback. I am not a fire inspector, nor do I pretend to be.lol


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 9, 2010)

No worries, I don't calim to be a building inspector or fire inspector either the great thing is seeking knowledge and asking questions in the persuit of that knowledge


----------

